# Disque dur Mac impossible de lire sur Windows



## mana9 (14 Août 2008)

Bonjour, j'aimerais bien un renseignement...

Voila mon ordi est un Mac et g un disk dur externe formater en FAT32 (MS-DOS) ais je n'arrive pas a le lire sur un PC... C kom sil ny a rien de branché...  Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2008)

Est-il lisible sous Mac OS ?


----------



## mana9 (15 Août 2008)

Oui sous Mac Os j'arrive à le lire mais si je le branche sur un PC il n'y a rien qui se passe, c'est comme s'il n'y avait rien du tout de brancher...


----------



## mana9 (16 Août 2008)

Comment je peux faire ???


----------



## NQuoi (16 Août 2008)

Malheureusement, à ma connaissance, rien que de récupérer tes données du disque sur un autre disque le temps de le reformater au format windows...
Windows étant incapable de monter un disque qui a été formaté en format MAC


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2008)

NQuoi a dit:


> Malheureusement, à ma connaissance, rien que de récupérer tes données du disque sur un autre disque le temps de le reformater au format windows...
> Windows étant incapable de monter un disque qui a été formaté en format MAC



Si le disque est vraiment formaté en FAT32 sur Mac, il est lisible sur un PC, s'il ne l'est pas, il y a une autre raison, faut chercher !

Mana9, tu es certain que ton disque est bien en FAT32, pas en HFS+ ?


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Août 2008)

Oui en effet, s'il n'est pas lisible QUE sur windows en FAT32, c'est qu'il n'est PAS en FAT32...:mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2008)

Même en FAT32, un disque dur peut être illisible sous Windows. Tout dépend avec quel utilitaire il a été partitionné et formaté. Sous Mac OS X, dans l'utilitaire de disque, on peut en effet choisir entre 3 schémas de carte de partition : le GUID (pour amorcer un Mac Intel), le schéma Apple standard (pour amorcer un Mac PPC) et le MBR (Master Boot Record) pour les disques qui devront être lus par DOS / Windows.

Donc, ma chère Mana9, je pense que ton disque externe est bien formaté en FAT32 mais son schéma de partition n'est pas MBR. Ceci explique qu'il soit illisible sous Windows. Hélas, pour changer le schéma de partition, il faut repartitionner le disque (donc l'effacer entièrement).


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2008)

Kaporal5 a dit:


> Même en FAT32, un disque dur peut être illisible sous Windows. Tout dépend avec quel utilitaire il a été partitionné et formaté. Sous Mac OS X, dans l'utilitaire de disque, on peut en effet choisir entre 3 schémas de carte de partition : le GUID (pour amorcer un Mac Intel), le schéma Apple standard (pour amorcer un Mac PPC) et le MBR (Master Boot Record) pour les disques qui devront être lus par DOS / Windows.
> 
> Donc, ma chère Mana9, je pense que ton disque externe est bien formaté en FAT32 mais son schéma de partition n'est pas MBR. Ceci explique qu'il soit illisible sous Windows. Hélas, pour changer le schéma de partition, il faut repartitionner le disque (donc l'effacer entièrement).



Là, je pense que tu as tout faux, les schémas de carte de partition servent à rendre un disque bootable sur tel ou tel système/ordi, et non simplement lisible, mon disque FAT32 en Apple Standard est lisible sur n'importe quel PC, mais je ne peux pas l'y rendre bootable !


----------



## mana9 (17 Août 2008)

Ben je v essayé la solution de SIMBOUESSE et aprè je verrai... mais komen je fé pr tout effacer mon disque dur et tout reformater ensuite... jaimerai savoir kel son les étapes a suivre... dsl mai jsui vrémen nul en ordi... :rateau:

merci d'avance...


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Août 2008)

mana9 a dit:


> Ben je v essayé la solution de SIMBOUESSE et aprè je verrai... mais komen je fé pr tout effacer mon disque dur et tout reformater ensuite... jaimerai savoir kel son les étapes a suivre... dsl mai jsui vrémen nul en ordi... :rateau:
> 
> merci d'avance...



Avant de passer au formatage, moi je ferais un petit tour dans le menu "Pomme / A propos de ce Mac" ce qui me permettrait de connaître réellement le système de fichier du disque.

PS : mana9, si tu pouvais éviter le langage SMS, ce serait sympathique. Merci. 

Note du modo : Là, je plussoie, tu ne tapes pas tes posts sur un clavier de téléphone, et tu n'es pas limité par le nombre de caractères, le langage SMS n'a donc aucune justification, et c'est une question de politesse vis à vis des autres membres que de poster en français !


----------



## mana9 (17 Août 2008)

Oups... Je suis désolé... je tâcherais de faire plus attention la prochaine fois...


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Août 2008)

mana9 a dit:


> Oups... Je suis désolé... je tâcherais de faire plus attention la prochaine fois...



Oui, merci, mais bon, que dit "A propos de ce Mac" sur le système de fichier du disque en question. C'est le fond du problème non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je pense que tu as tout faux, les schémas de carte de partition servent à rendre un disque bootable sur tel ou tel système/ordi, et non simplement lisible, mon disque FAT32 en Apple Standard est lisible sur n'importe quel PC, mais je ne peux pas l'y rendre bootable !



Ah bon OK. Autant pour moi.


----------



## mana9 (18 Août 2008)

Et bien je veux juste essayer de reformater mon disque dur externe en FAT32 pour qu'il puisse être lu sur MAC et Windows...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2008)

Si tu peux le reformater en FAT32, tu peux aussi le faire sur PC (mais attention à ne pas le formater alors en NTFS, là, c'est le Mac qui ne pourrait plus y écrire).


----------



## mana9 (19 Août 2008)

Et bien justement j'aimerais savoir les étapes à suivre pour reformater mon DDE... par contre je ne peux pas le faire sur PC vu qu'il n'apparait même pas sur le poste de travail...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2008)

mana9 a dit:


> Et bien justement j'aimerais savoir les étapes à suivre pour reformater mon DDE... par contre je ne peux pas le faire sur PC vu qu'il n'apparait même pas sur le poste de travail...



Facile : ton disque dur branché (même s'il ne monte pas sur le bureau), tu lances "Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque". Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, tu sélectionne ton disque dans la colonne de gauche (s'il monte sur le bureau, tu choisis la première des deux icônes, celle qui porte le nom du disque, pas la seconde qui porte le nom du volume monté ou montable, tel qu'il apparaît sur le bureau). Dans la partie gauche, onglet "Effacer", sous le texte tu as un menu local annonçant le format, tu cliques dessus, et tu choisis "MS-DOS"*, tu donnes, le cas échéant un nom de volume (le nom apparaissant sur le bureau), et tu cliques sur le bouton "Effacer" ou "Formater" (selon les versions). Après les messages d'avertissement habituels, le formatage démarre, et lorsque le logiciel te rend la main, c'est fait, tu peux quitter l'utilitaire et te servir de ton disque.


(*) En fait, un format FAT qui adapte automatiquement la taille des FAT (FAT12, FAT16 ou FAT32) en fonction de celle du disque. Plus de 500 Mo, c'est automatiquement FAT32.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu peux le reformater en FAT32, tu peux aussi le faire sur PC (mais attention à ne pas le formater alors en NTFS, là, c'est le Mac qui ne pourrait plus y écrire).



je ne sais même pas sir le fat32 est encore proposé par windows.... en tout cas je ne l'ai plus vu depuis longtemps, à moins que cette possibilité n'apparaisse que si DD < 32Go 

*****
mais à quoi bon reformater SI le disque est DEJA en fat32 

Notre sulfureux hippo a demandé deux fois de vérifier le format de partition !!! ce serait peut être bien de commencer par là ! 

SI le disque est DEJA en fat32, il serait judicieux de chercher ailleurs ! 
Est ce un disque auto alimenté ? a t il sa propre alimentation ? quel est le format de ce disque ? 2.5p ?
Le PC possède t il bien une connectique USB2 ? 
En allant voir dans la gestion des disque de windows (quel windows  xp ? vista ?), le disque dur apparait il ? 

à+


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> je ne sais même pas sir le fat32 est encore proposé par windows.... en tout cas je ne l'ai plus vu depuis longtemps, à moins que cette possibilité n'apparaisse que si DD < 32Go
> 
> *****
> mais à quoi bon reformater SI le disque est DEJA en fat32
> ...



En fait, la "lecture entre les lignes" nous a tous amené à penser qu'il était en fait en HFS+, et pas en FAT32.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, la "lecture entre les lignes" nous a tous amené à penser qu'il était en fait en HFS+, et pas en FAT32.



je pense aussi ... mais avant de partir dans un backup puis formatage, avec à la clé la possibilité que cela ne résolve rien..., une petite vérif ça ne coûte rien


----------



## filalakena (19 Août 2008)

bonjour
j'ai le même problème avec un DD iomega de 250 GO Firewire 400/Usb2
j'ai bien formaté préalablement mon DD en FAT 32 via utilitaire de disque du Mac  mais les 2 PC sur lesquels j'ai essayé de le lire n'y arrivent pas (ce ne sont pas de flèches de vitesse)
quand je fait pomme i  il est bien en fat 32 

l'un a bien reconnu un périphérique de stockage de masse Usb mais pas d'accès au DD même avec le double câble USB pour l'alimentation
l'autre n'a rien fait mais mon collègue l'avait formaté en NTFS?
peut être un problème d'alimentation sur les ports usb (je ne sais pas si ce sont des ports usb2)?


----------

